# Recruitment Agencies



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone advise on good reputable recruitment agencies in the UAE that specialise in Construction and/or Purchasing & Supply Chain Management?

Thanks


----------



## moh81 (Jan 15, 2009)

hi ... i hope that the list down will help u ... 

Please Find attached List of Agencies and add to the following websites ... good luck



SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Bayt.com | jobs UAE, jobs Dubai, jobs Abu Dhabi, jobs Saudi, jobs Kuwait, jobs Bahrain, jobs Qatar, jobs Pakistan | Bayt.com
http://www.gulftalent.com
https://www.naukrigulf.com
Jobs in Dubai
Monster Gulf - Jobs in Dubai, IT Jobs, Sales Jobs
TEN Jobs - Dubai Job Search Engine, UAE, Abu Dhabi, Middle East Jobs, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait, Bahrain, Oman, Gulf
Clarendon Parker a Manpower Company
JOBS IN DUBAI
ACRWORLD - International Recruitment Specialists
Expat Engineering Jobs
DubaiDonkey.com - Make sure you're in the race to get the best deals in Vehicles, Jobs and Properties in Dubai
Post Jobs for Free,Job Posting Site,Listing Employer Openings,Online Job Search,USA,UK Internships,Job Vacancy Opportunities,International Job Ad Listings,Resume Database
Beresford Blake Thomas - One of the world's leading specialist recruitment consultancies
SalaryExpert.com | Salary Survey Data, Compensation and Comparison Tools

GoOd LuCk


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

millions and millions as a guide for every 100 jobs applied for you will get 1 response if you ask for a read recipt on emails you wont get one so think outside the box yellow pages uae and go direct to companys you stand a better chance hope this helps


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

If you're looking for construction and logistics, try www.lrs.ae


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I always deal with Hill McGlynn. I find them to be very professional and helpful and importantly, they reply to your emails and keep in contact (unlike some agencies that I've had the misfortune of dealing with in the past!)

I do agree with Irishxpat though about targeting employers directly - even if they do not have a suitable vacancy available at the time you apply, most employers will keep your CV on file for at least 6 months and contact you if something suitable comes up.

CareerStructure also advertises jobs from a lot of different agencies. It might be worthwhile just signing up to receive updates and then contacting the recruiters advertising the jobs directly. Especially in this current climate, I would say to pick up the phone and call them up directly - sending your CV through to them is good but due to the volume of CVs that most recruiters are dealing with at the mo, there is a good chance that it will get lost in the pile. By talking to them first, they will at least know that you are sending through your CV and keep a lookout for it!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

this a reply today from a company i went direct to so it does work just keep trying nothing ventured nothing gained
Dear Paul
This is what we are thinking. You get a flight and accommodation sorted here for 4 – 5 nights, we pay for it. You can check out what we are doing, give us a second opinion on our methods, systems etc, the UAE generally etc, who knows we may be able to do something. We are expanding and we are looking to open an office in Abu Dhabi (1 hours drive away). We cant commit to anything now but we can get you over and see what comes of it.


----------

